# Homemade Tools >  My BIY sawmill and log rail bed.

## Double J Creations

Well my home made build it yourself sawmill is pretty much completed and operational, just need to install the front band blade covers and make a few adjustments here and there, then I will be making some first test cuts some time this week. Have a YT video of a portion of the build and will make another of the complete build. Took some close ups of design details incorporated into my sawmill, might help someone here in their design of building one, enjoy.

----------

Jon (Aug 12, 2020),

PJs (Aug 29, 2016),

rossbotics (Aug 13, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Double J Creations! We've added your Sawmill to our Logging category,
as well as to your builder page: Double J Creations's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Sawmill
 by Double J Creations

tags:
saw, logging

----------


## Double J Creations

Ok guys, my sawmill is cutting. First cuts after adjustments. Still a few adjustments to make, but the sawmill works wonderfully. Although I might add hydraulics to the railbed just to move the mill back and forth, because I'm an old man, it cuts like there is nothing on the railbed. Throws the sawdust out about 10 to 12 feet. No bogging down of the engine either. I could not be more pleased with it's operation.

----------

PJs (Aug 29, 2016)

----------


## Imabass

Nice work. I figured these bandsaw mills would cut faster. It does look like a workout pushing the saw down the track. You could easily do this with a hydraulic motor, chain and sprockets. 

One of these days, I will tackle a project similar to this.

----------

Double J Creations (Aug 29, 2016)

----------


## Double J Creations

Thanks Imabass. Now I'm thinking to use another new wench I have that's a little heavier duty that came with a wireless remote control to move the saw forwards and backwards. I already have a charging system and battery setup. Have extra cable, I could set up this wench on the saw itself and run the cable to it from each end of the railbed. I think that would work very well and move at about the same rate as I was, even a bit slower would be fine with me, just as long as I don't have to push it.

----------

PJs (Aug 29, 2016)

----------

